# اسماء وعناوين بعض المعاهد والكليات للطيران



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ......وبه نستعين 
فيما يلى اسماء وعناوين وروابط الانترنت لبعض معاهد وكليات الطيران.....
للعلم ولتعم الفائده...وفقكم الله​
*المعاهد و الكليات في الدول العربية:* 

أكاديمية الشرق الأوسط للطيران - الأردن
أكاديمية الطيران الملكية الأردنية - الأردن
نادي الطيران السعودي - السعودية
أكاديمية الأمير سلطان لعلوم الطيران - السعودية
كلية قطر لعلوم الطيران - قطر
معهد مصر للطيران - مصر
أكاديمية الفجيرة للطيران - الإمارات
*المعاهد و الكليات في الدول غير العربية:* 

أكسفورد لتدريب الطيران - المملكة المتحدة (بريطانيا)
كلية كابير لتعليم الطيران - المملكة المتحدة (بريطانيا)
أتلانتك لتدريب الطيران - المملكة المتحدة (بريطانيا)
جامعة خاركوف الوطنية للطيران الفضائي - أكرانيا
أكاديمية دلتا - الولايات المتحدة (أمريكا)
مركز احتراف الطيران - كندا
مروحيات المشاهير - الولايات المتحدة (أمريكا)
*معاهد و كليات في مجالات طيران مختلفة* 

كلية الإمارات للطيران ( Emirates Aviation College ) - الإمارات
كلية عمان للمراقبة و السيطرة الجوية - عمان
المعد القومي للتدريب على الطيران المدني - مصر
وفقكم الله ورعاكم وسدد على طريق الخير خطاكم ......... ​


----------

